# Crochet Tablecloth Finish



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Finished this tablecloth for a friend, here's a pic of it on her dining table, she received it just before Christmas.....It's a free pattern from Ravlery.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Awsome


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! So beautiful.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you use bedspread cotton for this ?? It is just beautiful !!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Woweee, she must be a fabulous friend.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

please tell us the name, or post the link for this beauty


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful .. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very beautiful. ????????????????????


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! Its lovely.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

What a knockout. That is great.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It's absolutely PERFECT for your friend's table. Beautiful job of crocheting. :sm24:


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

What a beautiful gift, you have done an amazing job.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> please tell us the name, or post the link for this beauty


Looks like this one made larger
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pineapple-square-centerpiece-7776-a


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Gorgeous tablecloth!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Pineapple is my favorite crochet pattern. You did a great job!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful tablecloth!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW! That is stunning.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a gorgeous table runner.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

What a wonderful gift for your friend. It looks so nice on the table. I hope she leaves it on the table all the time so it can be seen and admired.


----------



## Phyllis1620 (Mar 27, 2017)

I looked in Ravelry and couldn't find it. I did find some pineapple tablecloths but not that one. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

So pretty. Lucky friend. ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Beautiful,  I love pineapple patterns.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Beautiful! What skill and patience


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! And so many, many stitches!
Tina


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is very beautiful!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, that is magnificent!!


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

It can be made as a doily, small centerpiece, or larger tablecloth. The pattern is from 1946 and published by Clark's J& P Coats Spool Cotton Book #230 Pattern and pics below:

http://totallyfreecrochetpatterns.blogspot.ca/2012/03/square-pineapple-centerpiece-or.html

You can see all the patterns from this book here:

http://shoptalk.vintageknitcrochet.net/2013/04/pineapple-doily-patterns.html

The pattern calls for #30 thread and a size 10 steel hook. I used Bernat's #10 thread and a size 7 steel hook.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

WOW! Lucky friend, that's a beautiful tablecloth.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

An heirloom piece for certain.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Just gorgeous. ????


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I have total envy! Beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

A true heirloom. Just gorgeous!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, awesome job!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and wonderful work.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is lovely. What a lot of work that must have been. Great job!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

It is certainly heirrloom quality. You are indeed a wonderful friend.


----------



## Josimo (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh my gosh!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! Stunning! Beautiful work.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

A masterpiece,what a lucky friend you hve


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

That is beautiful! Your friend is very lucky, indeed.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautifully DONE!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

That is beautiful.


----------



## BrendaT (Mar 7, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## paulinems (Aug 16, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful. Lucky friend.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Soooooo beautiful.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's stunning! What patience it took to make it. I love it.


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!! Reminds me of great gram and my grandma...they did beautiful work like this. Thank you for sharing yours...and the memories!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

I want that link too!! It's stunning!


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

That’s a masterpiece! You are lucky to have a friend so deserving of your efforts.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

It's beautiful. Pineapples look wonderful


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to be your friend. Wow a lot of patience and time for this project. I love to crochet but the pineapple pattern requires a lot of patience. Great job. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You are one great friend.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You are one great friend.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous and what a family heirloom. Your friend is sure to treasure it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! It is beyond gorgeous. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

star_stitcher5 said:


> Finished this tablecloth for a friend, here's a pic of it on her dining table, she received it just before Christmas.....It's a free pattern from Ravlery.


That is absolutely beautiful. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

What a treasure!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I have to say that I am in awe and full of respect for those amazing crochet tablecloths. I wish I had the skill to make ME one, then I read that you show it because you gifted, what lucky people to receive such works of art.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! ;0)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow wish I could do that. It's pineapple crochet stitch right?? It's Gorgeous????????????


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Totally outstanding work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## TheQueensHeart (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Lucky friend. Beautiful. Been years since I've seen tablecloths, doilies, bedspreads in homes. :sm01:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh an heirloom! So so pretty!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly gorgeous!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW!!!! You did a fantastic job. It's awesome and Beautiful!


----------



## mylady (Nov 18, 2017)

That is a real beauty I love it!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunning is not even close.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh wow. Beautiful. 

Makes me think I need to look at my older pineapple patterns.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Exquisite!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow !!! really is beautiful work.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## b1hebb (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow impressive.


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

I admire the time and detail.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is truly beautiful, a very meaningful gift.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunning! What a lucky friend.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it!!!!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! Is gorgeous! You’re a wonderful friend, Is a lot of work !


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Georgeous


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Exquisite


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Haywoman (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow, looks to pretty to use. Wonderful job.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Lucky friend. What an exquisite piece of art. Kudos to you.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work !!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

You are all so kind in your comments, thanks so much......it took me 6 months to make it but it's not a complicated pattern, just the basic stitches


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

You did an outstanding job!


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

OMG! That is amazing!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

How lovely!!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

It is beautiful!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## nggordon (Aug 3, 2017)

Stunning! How long did it take you?


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been trying to find the pattern but no luck yet!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful...


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Outstandingly gorgeous !!


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

It took me 6 months.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I put a link to it earlier. ☺


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I used Bernat #10 crochet thread....the Big Ball....took one full ball plus a bit more , made with a #7 steel hook


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, that's it!


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

It can be made as a doily, small centerpiece, or larger tablecloth. The pattern is from 1946 and published by Clark's J& P Coats Spool Cotton Book #230 Pattern and pics below:

http://totallyfreecrochetpatterns.blogspot.ca/2012/03/square-pineapple-centerpiece-or.html

You can see all the patterns from this book here:

http://shoptalk.vintageknitcrochet.net/2013/04/pineapple-doily-patterns.html

The pattern calls for #30 thread and a size 10 steel hook. I used Bernat's #10 thread and a size 7 steel hook.
star_stitcher5


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

It's beautiful :sm24:


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

What an incredible gift - just beautiful!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Exquisite work!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

So very pretty... Beautiful work...


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so beautiful.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## kdoebling (Dec 25, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful. My you are very talented. Maybe someday I will be able to produce something as lovely that your tablecloth.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

Simply stunning!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Stunning work and an incredible gift.


----------



## Alittlesquirrely (Dec 12, 2017)

How beautiful! I can imagine the time this must have taken, both to complete, and then to block. What a lucky friend


----------



## hothooks (Nov 11, 2017)

That is just beautiful! I have a love of the pineapple pattern as well but learned to crochet after I retired . I came from a family of grandmother and great grands and mom and aunts that lived close enough to each other that in the afternoons after chores and lunch completed would get together to work on the same patterns so they could talk and if anyone needed help they were there to help each other !!! Unfortunately for me as I grew life does as always moves on ! Some family members past away and some just gave up crocheting for another hobby but I did love the pineapple ???? because that was what I saw the most around our homes. And did make a few for myself and does any one out there remember the grape ???? cluster doilies? They were beautiful also ! I had 2 brain bleeds and can not do those things now unless they are simple patterns ! But I still love it and challenge myself to keep trying!! Kudos to all out there that keep these beautiful pieces of art out there so they are not forgotten


----------



## Judi Bee (Feb 25, 2018)

I tried, really did, but I just can't imagine being able to do something like that. The yarn is so fine, the pattern so complicated and your work is beyond words. Amazing job.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesome! You did a nice job and so beautiful!


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

That is an heirloom to be sure. I can see it being passed down in the family. Fantastic job! Kudos to you. :sm24:


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

cute


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This is amazing! So beautifully crocheted. :sm02:


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG ! Beautiful, How long did that take you.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG ! Beautiful, How long did that take you.


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

This is an absolute treasure!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! An heirloom for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful tablecloth


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely Breathtaking. Lucky recipient.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful...well done!! :sm02:


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Girrrrrrl - exquisite, what a friend you are????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Again, thanks to everyone for the lovely comments......I've posted the pattern & other info earlier in the thread....Thanks again!


----------

